# Canned Butter



## Yolanda (Oct 10, 2008)

Does anyone know where you can buy canned butter/margarine in Canada? Southern Ontario preferably? Also, I am fully set up to do canning, so is there any way this can be done at home?


----------



## coinguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yolanda said:


> Does anyone know where you can buy canned butter/margarine in Canada? Southern Ontario preferably? Also, I am fully set up to do canning, so is there any way this can be done at home?


I don't know about Canada, but I did get several cases from MRE Depot at a very good price. They are in California. mredepot.com It is also available from internet-grocer.net I don't know if they can ship up your way, but I would check with both of them. It comes in from New Zealand.

It is very good BTW. We have used a couple of cans and it is just like 'fresh' butter. I have no idea as to how to can it on your own.

G


----------



## gunner (Oct 17, 2008)

here is a pretty good canning recipe for butter. http://www.endtimesreport.com/canning_butter.html


----------

